# Found some SICK sites for threads!! as in clothes



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

I was just trying to find a specific pair of vans when I came across these sites

Shoes, Clothing and Accessories : Karmaloop.com - Global Concrete Culture
Skateboards, Shoes, & Apparel : BrickHarbor.com - Skateboarding's Finest Online Retailer
PLNDR: Clothing, Accessories, Plunder!

and learned they WHERE AWESOME 

Prices are almost all marked down and my flat rate shipping to Canada was record timing 

also on all theses sites if you use the rep code : latenightblog : at the end of your purchase you get 10% off plndr and 20% off brickharbor and karmaloop.

and thats off your ENTIRE purchase which everything is already on sale! best clothing site I have ever found.


----------

